# 29826 with 29827



## scooter1 (Apr 17, 2012)

This is one of those days when I just can't think !

Can you do 29826 with 29827 ?    I have read that you cannot do 29826 with 23410 or 23412 ( instead use 29822 or 29823).   But I am confused about whether or not I can
use 29826 with 29827.  And if I can do it, then can I also do debridement 29822 ? or would that be bundled?

Thank you for your help


----------



## melzinser (Apr 18, 2012)

*yes, you can*

29827, shoulder scope w/ RTC, is listed as one of the primary procedure codes you can add-on the 29826, scope SAD. 

Unfortunately, we have found some major payers have not corrected their bundling edits and we have had claims denied for "no modifier" or  they have bundled the primary procedure code into the add-on code!  So, check your denials closely,


----------



## armen (Apr 18, 2012)

from encoder pro

CPT 29826
Arthroscopic Procedures 

Excludes Open surgery (23130, 23415) 

Code first (29806-29825, 29827-29828)


----------



## nhenderson (Apr 18, 2012)

29826 is now an add on code for the year 2012.  The primary codes that need to be listed first is 29806-29825, 29827, 29828.  Some insurance may not be following the new 2012 changes and if denied you will need to follow the 2011 coding


----------



## scooter1 (Apr 19, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who has responded.  I feel reassured now that I have been doing this correctly.  
I had started receiving some denials, so I started to doubt myself.  I will press on !

Thank you again


----------

